# Fennel tea, a life saver!



## alwaysfly (Apr 26, 2002)

Since I gave up coffee I looked for an alternative hot drink and have found fennel tea to be amazing.........about 3 cups a day. Try it with a bit of honey if you need sweetener.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

a very good tea is a mixture with Camomil, Fennel and Kimmel, it helps very good against gas and pain from gas.Also I drink lot more only Camomil, it is very good for stomach pain.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I've had good luck with Peppermint tea and with Ginger tea. These were recommended by a relative from Vietnam.Both are effective as a preventative medicine and after my IBS symptoms appear, to calm my stoach back down.


----------

